# Chalice for Sale - WYSIWYG



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

All pieces are WYSIWYG. They are all glued on larger frag dics (~2" )

Rainbow Chalice - $200 - SOLD









Rainbow Chalice - $200









Rainbow Chalice - $200









BS Space Monster - $120 - SOLD


















BS Space Monster - $120


















BS Space Monster - $120


















BS Blue Leviathan - $60


















BS Mutant Chalice - $100 - SOLD









BS Mutant Chalice - $75









BS Orange Eye Chalice -$120


















BS Pink Eye Chalice - $120


----------



## darryl_v (Aug 26, 2011)

Wheres the drool button.!


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Loving the chalices


----------



## liz (Jan 16, 2008)

If I only had the money


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

Thanks guys.

List has been updated.

Dave


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Mr. Bigshow is out of town for a bit....however; I do intend to visit him/meet up with him at some point: tentatively Saturday, March 2nd. Save your $, contact him......and I will volunteer a delivery/run. THIS time it will be earlier - Saturday afternoon. Contact Mr. Bigshow directly. Pay him. Contact me afterwards. Cheers. 

P.S. - I am not above taking a $5.00 delivery/gasoline charge.


----------



## RR37 (Nov 6, 2012)

I saw all these yesterday. Honest Shots Dave, its nice to see this kind of accuracy.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Did he make you drink the Kool-Aid and wear sunglasses too?  .....I love the Kool-Aid......


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

RR37 said:


> I saw all these yesterday. Honest Shots Dave, its nice to see this kind of accuracy.


Thanks, can't wait to see some of your collector pieces


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

Taipan said:


> Did he make you drink the Kool-Aid and wear sunglasses too?  .....I love the Kool-Aid......


LOL..too funny.


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

Taipan said:


> Mr. Bigshow is out of town for a bit....however; I do intend to visit him/meet up with him at some point: tentatively Saturday, March 2nd. Save your $, contact him......and I will volunteer a delivery/run. THIS time it will be earlier - Saturday afternoon. Contact Mr. Bigshow directly. Pay him. Contact me afterwards. Cheers.
> 
> P.S. - I am not above taking a $5.00 delivery/gasoline charge.


Thanks Red.

Later in Feb, before Red makes his trip I will have lots of frags up for sale.

Dave


----------



## uniboob (Dec 29, 2012)

Is this list up to date?


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

Yes, its up to date


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Taipan said:


> Mr. Bigshow is out of town for a bit....however; I do intend to visit him/meet up with him at some point: tentatively Saturday, March 2nd. Save your $, contact him......and I will volunteer a delivery/run. THIS time it will be earlier - Saturday afternoon. Contact Mr. Bigshow directly. Pay him. Contact me afterwards. Cheers.
> 
> P.S. - I am not above taking a $5.00 delivery/gasoline charge.


why, I was not informed????? mad:

look at my face in avatar

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I like these very much and the price is reasonable 

http://www.bigshowfrags.com/inventory.php?c=40&p=26

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## uniboob (Dec 29, 2012)

sig said:


> why, I was not informed????? mad:
> 
> look at my face in avatar


I'm afraid his beard has you beat.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Dave, do you have list for "unfortunate" members of the community? 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## uniboob (Dec 29, 2012)

sig said:


> Dave, do you have list for "unfortunate" members of the community?


How's about a frag pack?

All WYSIWYG pieces - $425


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

LOL...you guys are hilarious.

I am going to try and post some more corals Friday night. I am also going to try and make a trip to Mississauga on Sunday.

Dave


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

sig said:


> why, I was not informed????? mad:
> 
> look at my face in avatar


#1.) No one contacted me.

#2.) My schedule changed. It will not be weekend of March 2nd, probably March 9th.

#3.) I'm an idiot. 




#4) My offer still stands and is open.


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

sig said:


> Dave, do you have list for "unfortunate" members of the community?


Just waiting for some frag discs and I will be posting some really nice chalice packs in the $100-$150 range....

Dave


----------



## uniboob (Dec 29, 2012)

BIGSHOW said:


> Just waiting for some frag discs and I will be posting some really nice chalice packs in the $100-$150 range....
> 
> Dave


Excellent and excited.


----------



## uniboob (Dec 29, 2012)

Thanks for the chalice pack Dave. Once you post those bad boys they won't last long! Amazing setup, so glad I finally got a chance to make it down.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

*Bigshow Run.....*

Tentatively set for this coming weekend (March 9thish) for afternoonish deliveries......


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

Here are some Chalice packs for sale. All WYSIWYG pieces.

*Chalice Pack #1 - $120 (SOLD) *












































*
Chalice Pack #2 - $120*













































*Chalice Pack #3 - $120*


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

*Chalice Pack #4 - $120
*













































Chalice Pack #5 - $120


----------



## Shoryureppa (Jul 1, 2011)

Chalice pack 1 has 10 pcs? nevermind missd the #2


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Road Trip Shoryureppa?  I'm heading there ......


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

"BS Two Face Rainbow" - $425 (2" x 1.5" piece)...2.5" Frag Disc.


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

Sorry everyone, my dropbox account got suspended due to generating excessive traffic.

I will try and get it sorted out in the am.

Dave


----------



## Shoryureppa (Jul 1, 2011)

Taipan said:


> Road Trip Shoryureppa?  I'm heading there ......


Let me know about time etc. I'll help cover gas and stuff.


----------

